

TSA Screener Admits Scanner Fleet Worthless - tsaoutourpants
http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/tsa-admits-1b-nude-body-scanner-fleet-worthless

======
prophetjohn
Title is link bait. This is not an admission by the TSA. This is an admission
by some low-level TSA employee.

~~~
tsaoutourpants
And? :)

------
tsaoutourpants
Creator of the original "How To Get Anything Through TSA Nude Body Scanners"
here! This is my latest video, released today: an on-camera interview with a
TSA employee confirming that the body scanners are easily fooled... and more!

~~~
mc32
If I had an interesting/insightful story to tell I would probably avoid
sounding like an infomercial. It's a turn-off for me.

sorry.

~~~
Turtles2230
Who cares about the messenger? Meanwhile, granny is getting strip searched
while you guys give him shit about his personality

~~~
mc32
Sometimes the medium is (part of) the message. It's a serious topic and I
think it warrant serious discussion. I would like for him to cover the matter
in a serious manner rather than what would appear to me as some kind of
promotional stunt.

------
DenverD4ke
TSA just got ripped a new a-hole

------
Turtles2230
TSA never ceases to amaze.

~~~
mman429
They never seem to amaze in the form of catching a terrorist...

